# RetroArch Mario Kart Wii help



## Rylie (Jan 26, 2019)

When I attempt to play Mario Kart Wii on the Dolphin Emu on Retroarch, it says "This data is corrupted and cannot be used", then goes to say "Could not write to/read from Wii System Memory." I heard around that you can use save games but that hasnt worked, or I haven't put them in the correct area. I am sort of a newbie.


----------



## Kirigayamarc (Oct 4, 2020)

you have to download dolphin-emu and go into data and then sys and then copy that sys folder in the retroarch system directory.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

download dolphin-emu and put the sys folder into the retroarch directory.


----------

